
Show HN: Ever needed to decode some obfuscated URL? Worry no more – Decode Pad - victorbreder
https://github.com/victorbreder/decode-pad
======
RMPR
I think you must emphasize more on the fact that it's multi platform, when I
saw the demo on windows, I was very close to... well, close the post.

~~~
victorbreder
Thank you for your kind suggestion! Will do!

